# 10120 vs 10121



## kgarcia1

Hello!  Can anyone tell me the difference betwen a simple FBR #10120 and a complicated FBR. #10121? Also, is the closure (suturing) included in these codes or is it to be reported seperately? 

Any feedback is appreciated!  
________________________
Kelly Garcia... newbee


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Lay description*

The following lay description is taken from Encoder Pro:
*The physician removes a foreign body embedded in subcutaneous tissue. The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily. Report 10121 if the procedure is more complicated, requiring dissection of underlying tissues. *

Suturing is included.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kgarcia1

Yes thats what I needed!  Thanks FTessaBartels :0)


----------



## Williealawishes

Would this be billable for incision to remove 10 retained Prolene sutures with two layer close?  No anesthesia in the OR?  Thanks for your thoughts!  Tracy


----------



## mlowery31

What if the Doctor was unable to remove the FB? Can we still bill for it?

Thanks


----------



## cdr4life

Hello - 
as far as i know - if the Dr/physician did not succeed in removing the FB - it cannot be coded.


----------

